# Iodine?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok my wife is having Thyroid trouble and Doctor put her on Medication.Here is the question.We don't use Salt,she never has in Canning or anything,wouldn't Iodine Supplement help both us?

big rockpile


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Rock, 
I don't use salt either and my welness doctor did a saliva test on me and put me on iodine supplements. I think it is called idoral and I can get it on amazon. The difference was noticeable in about 2 weeks. My energy improved dramatically. I had to take 1/2 a pill everyday for 1 week before moving to 1 pill a day. Now I must say that my endocronolgist (sp) said it was all BS and didn't amount to anything but he is very much RX big pharm medicine. My welness doctor is an MD but she prefers to use supplements and alt. meds. She recommended the book "Iodine why you need it and can't live without it". It is a great eye-opening book.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't eat real salt for over ten years because my ex had high blood pressure. 12 years later..I was light headed all the time..went to a doctor and he said "I never get to say this to anyone..but go home, shake some salt in your hand and eat it!" I don't can with salt..but I do use "Real Salt" that is iodized on my plate of food now.

An alternative nurse painted iodine on my stomach..quite a large patch..she did the same to my mom. She said to check it the next day to see how much was gone..as we pulled out of the office parking spot..and started down the road..I checked my patch..it was GONE!! Yeah..I definitely needed iodine and she put me on iodine drops for a while.

Hope this helps you some. Maybe Kelp pills would really help you two out too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to eat Salt but I was on Lasix because my Legs swelled,messed me up,got off Salt and got off Lasix.

big rockpile


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Kelp will help with iodine levels and if you have an issue with salt use a mineral salt, like Himalayan salt instead of the processed salt in the grocery store. Grocery store iodized salt only has enough iodine to prevent goiter. It is being shown though that as a population Americans are iodine deficient even though they might not have the obvious sign of a goiter. Asian populations that eat more sea vegetables and sea food have higher iodine levels and fewer thyroid issues. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> Ok my wife is having Thyroid trouble and Doctor put her on Medication.Here is the question.We don't use Salt,she never has in Canning or anything,wouldn't Iodine Supplement help both us?
> 
> big rockpile


She might want to read Stop the Thyroid Madness, website online. There is a wealth of research and information for fully understanding the thyroid and the endocrine system. It is tightly linked and just a heads up many people don't do well on meds because most of them are T-4 only. GPs don't really understand all the numbers themselves and very often the problem is not T-4 production, but T-3 conversion. If you can't convert the T-4 to T-3 then adding T-4 won't do you any good and in fact can do you more harm by overworking the adrenal glands and causing adrenal fatigue. She can read my blog posts about my thyroid issues and I highly recommend that she develop a full understanding of symptoms and the way the endocrine system works. I have spent the past 8 years with doctors telling me that there was nothing wrong with my thyroid, despite thyroid surgery. They threw up their hands and declared that I had chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia. The fibro yes most likely, but the fatigue started when my thyroid started developing cysts. I was a classic hypothyroid case by symptoms, but because doctors go by a set of numbers...each year they told me I was fine. I took matters in my own hands and the fatigue is slowly going away. Blessings, Kat


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually, since the nuclear meltdown a year ago, many people all over the world have been having thyroid issues. Everyone should take kelp. If you can find some tincture of Iodine, the brown stuff, put a large drop on your body every day until it takes at least 24hours for it to fade. Paint a spot the size of a half dollar on your tummy somewhere. It will fade as your body uses the Iodine. If it fades in less than 24hours, then repaint it in another area on your tummy. Your body will absorb it as it is needed. When it gets to the point that the spot of iodine lasts 24 hours your body is sufficient in Iodine.

Another way to check for thyroid issues is by using reflexology. Rub the soles of your feet daily (everyone should do this), and note any sore spots. Your thyroid sore spot would be between the big toe an second toe in an arch outlining the nuckle of the bit toe joint on the sole of the food. You should massage deeply. I use a pencil eraser to rub the foot in various spots all over the sole to check for issues.
Any health issues will show up as sore spots in the soles of the feet before you notice symptoms in the body.
Here is a reflexology chart to help you see the points on the soles.
http://massage.net84.net/images/reflexology-chart.jpg

It's also good to do deep massage on your foot in the thyroid area to break up any crystals under the skin there too. Use your thumb or the pencil eraser top to rub deeply there. If you feel a "hard spot" or crystal under the skin then massage deeply to break it up.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kat..you are right on. My alternative nurse looked at the thyroid tests that my GP had done and said "oh, I see we're dealing with a bit of a thyroid problem here!" My GP had just announced that I was in the pink with my thyroid test results..


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

My alt. med guy just gave me a supplement for my thyroid called Bio Function Gf. It has kelp in it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have thyroid nodules. I take kelp, and I also take a spoonful of coconut oil each day. The coconut oil has made a difference!


----------

